# Tire Pressure Sensors?



## Timmay_WI (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi guys, I just had my stock wheels swapped today for chromed stock wheels. After I got home and looked at the stock wheels I noticed that there's a grey plastic "block" inside of the original wheels where the valve stem enters. Is this a tire pressure sensor? Were they supposed to be swapped onto the other wheels? I sure hope not!


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Those are the sensores for the TPS system. If you like having the extra security of knowing when your tires are running low then I would go back and have them put it. Of course I'm sure they will charge you for mounting and balancing again.


----------



## Timmay_WI (Feb 14, 2005)

Slurppie said:


> Those are the sensores for the TPS system. If you like having the extra security of knowing when your tires are running low then I would go back and have them put it. Of course I'm sure they will charge you for mounting and balancing again.


Thanks Slurppie, got them swapped back into the chromed wheels and they're working fine again.


----------



## chicknde (Apr 5, 2005)

Slurppie said:


> Those are the sensores for the TPS system. If you like having the extra security of knowing when your tires are running low then I would go back and have them put it. Of course I'm sure they will charge you for mounting and balancing again.


Hey Slurppie-

Do you know if a 2005 Frontier has these sensors inside the wheel? The reason why I ask is b/c last Thurs. had a flat and the sensor went off. Changed the tire the light was still on in the dash. Came out Friday morning light still on. Had the original tire patched at local repair shop and put back on the truck. Asked about the light he said the dealer had to reset it. So I went to the dealer he reset it on Friday and to make a long story short (too late) this morning I didn't get to the end of my street before the light went again. So I'm wondering if when they patched the tire something happened to this "block". What do you think? It obviously has some kind of sensor.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

The spare tire does not have the sensor in it. I would check the pressure in all 4 tires. The system is set to alarm you when the pressure drops lower than 28psi. If your using those pen style gauges which are not perfect, you might be right at 28psi and on a cold morning the psi can be lower. I would add air to the tires above 32psi but still within your rated limit and see if the warning light goes out - yes it will clear itself after you start driving for a while.


----------



## chicknde (Apr 5, 2005)

Slurppie said:


> The spare tire does not have the sensor in it. I would check the pressure in all 4 tires. The system is set to alarm you when the pressure drops lower than 28psi. If your using those pen style gauges which are not perfect, you might be right at 28psi and on a cold morning the psi can be lower. I would add air to the tires above 32psi but still within your rated limit and see if the warning light goes out - yes it will clear itself after you start driving for a while.


Check the tire pressure. One had 26lbs. Pumped it up and a few miles later the light went off. Thanks!


----------



## Titan1 (Sep 20, 2006)

*Tire pressure sensors*

I have a 2004 Titan with now 144, 480 miles and had so much trouble with the sensors that I took them out of the wheels. I was putting AIR every week and sometimes would come out to flat tires.


----------

